# FIFA 08 problem



## hemanth_ch (Aug 16, 2008)

when i double click fifa08.exe, i get a dialog box that "please insert the FIFA 08 play disk in to the drive". but i have inserted the play disk in to the drive.what should i do.someone please help.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Is it the origianl CD or a backup copy?

If you have 2 CD drives, have you tried using the other one? Have you tried all the CDs in the package, not just the 'play' one?

Is the game installed to the default folder?

Do you have any virtual drive emulator software installed? (PowerISO, Daemon Tools, etc)


----------



## hemanth_ch (Aug 16, 2008)

i have only a dvd and i have inserted it.

i have not installed it in the default folder.

i have daemon tools,but i did not use it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You forgot to answer the question that could be the key to your problem.... Is it an original or a backup copy?

Daemon Tools can interfere with the security checks run by some games to prevent piracy, even if it's not running. Uninstall Daemon and FIFA08, reboot and try installing the game to the default folder.


----------



## hemanth_ch (Aug 16, 2008)

this dvd is a copied dvd from an original one.

i tried uninstalling daemon tools and reinstalling fifa 08,as you instructed,but is of no use


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Use the original DVD. The backup copy you're using is being blocked by the game's security checks.


----------

